# Solved: Transfer outlook pst to windows 7 PC without outlook



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,

I'm migrating for a friend an old XP machine with outlook 2000 onto a new windows 7 PC - without outlook

The have 2 email address on a POP 3 account supplied by TalkTalk - UK based

i thought this would be easy, as i have done before with Outlook and Thunderbird

The limitations are - I do not have access to the XP PC any longer .BUT, i do have a copy of the outlook 2000 PST and Archive PST files

I can put any email client onto the windows 7 PC. Friend happy to use anything - just needs to be simple

I have an XP machine and can create a new user with a clean version of outlook and outlook express on.

*The Following is all Based on using Thunderbird as the windows 7 email client - However, I would be happy and it may be simpler (having just been playing with over riding imap !!!!! whats that all about ) for my friend to use windows mail - OR - windows live mail So any suggestions on migrating from Outlook PST to another email client on windows 7 is fine *

*Option 1*
Windows 7 machines usually come with a demo of MSoffice, so i can use outlook on the new machine (if indeed the demo includes outlook) - Use the PST file outlook 2000 with Outlook 2007 hopefully this works.
now hopefully the outlook has all the emails etc - then set outlook 2007 as the default 
Download Thunderbird 3 and using this tutorial http://support.real-time.com/tbird/outlook_import.html transfer all the mail to the new Thunderbird client ( I have done this for myself - But I had a full version of outlook 2003 )

*Option 2*
Use my XP PC with Outlook, outlook express and i can download any email client
Now on my XP PC with outlook - create a new user - copy PST into the outlook and then repeat the above
then use mozbackup to transfer the thunderbird to the windows 7 laptop and update (I have used mosbackup OK http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/ to transfer a thunderbird profile )

*Option 3*
Download thunderbird version 2 http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Mozilla-Thunderbird-v2/1057948436/4 and use the thunderbird PST addin (which does not work with V3 - I tried ) and use this addin to transfer mail to thunderbird directly from the PST file
http://lifehacker.com/340521/import-outlook-pst-files-into-thunderbird-with-pst-import
then upgrade to thunderbird version 3

*Option 4*
Any better or simpler ideas


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, so I resolved this issue, incase any one wants to do the same
I used my XP Laptop and setup a new user
Copied PST file into outlook 
Then installed Thunderbird3 and on install it requests to install the emails,contacts etc from outlook
Used mozbackup and copied backup file onto windows7 PC 
Installed thunderbird 3 onto the windows 7 machine and used mozbackup to restore the profile

All worked like a dream, set up the laptop and delivered to friend


----------

